# Zuckungen?



## Harbour (2. Juni 2008)

Als ich letztens mit einem Kollegen auf Karpfen angesessen habe, wurden wir nach ein paar Stunden mit einem schönen Schuppi belohnt...

Jetzt die Frage (Weil wir ein schlechtes gewissen haben):
Nach waidgerechter Betäubung und Tötung fing der Fisch noch an mit der Schwanzflosse zu zappeln...
das kam uns merkwürdig vor weil mein Kollege 3 mal drauf gezimmert hat, 2 herzstiche gegeben hat UND einen Kiemenschnitt gemacht hat... |bigeyes

Sind das die letzten Zuckungen des Fisches oder muss man noch andere Maßnahmen anwenden?

mfg Harbour

PS: Die Augen waren starr (nicht gekippt)
      Karpfen 72cm, 16 Pfund (vllt. hängt die "Widerstandsfähigkeit" ja mit der Größe zusammen)


----------



## Fischpaule (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Moin
Deiner Beschreibung nach habt ihr alles richtig gemacht - so zu sagen doppelt richtig, und wenn der Karpfen die Augen gerade hatte, ist das auch ein Zeichen, das er so ziehmlich tot war.
Also nicht wundern, wenn so ein Fisch noch mal rumzuckt...

#h


----------



## Feedermaik (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Keine Sorge,war alles richtig.
Das sind nur noch die Nerven.Wenn ihr alles so gemacht habt wie du sagst,war der Kumpel toter als tot.
Mir ist schon ein ausgenommener Aal in ein Wasserrattenloch entwichen (war damals gerade so um die zehn/elf Jahre alt und es war mein Erster) und der war garantiert tot.

lg


----------



## tomry1 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Jo wie schon berichtet das sind die Nerfen ..
In norwegen zucken sogar die Filets noch !!
Wenn ich einen Köhler direkt abschlage und kehle und dan filetiere zuckt das gesammte Filet!


----------



## Berserker91 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Was ist denn wenn die Augen herunter hängen.
Hatte letztens einen Alland wo die Augen herunter hingen.
Ich meine doch, der war tot.

LG


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Jo wie schon berichtet das sind die Nerfen ..
> In norwegen zucken sogar die Filets noch !!
> Wenn ich einen Köhler direkt abschlage und kehle und dan filetiere zuckt das gesammte Filet!




Ja stimmt, aber sorry, muss man das denn so deutlich sagen? Das klingt ja grauenvoll!


----------



## zanderzahn (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

...habe das auch schon mit fischen erlebt, die DEFINITIV TOT waren...
...ist ein komisches gefühl, aber es muß wirklich an den nerven liegen... beim aal kann das sehr extrem sein; 
ein hecht hat mal noch 30 min nach dem töten sein maul geöffnet und geschlossen... 


...wie kann ein filet zucken??? 

werden die nervenimpulse nicht von dem mittelgrätenstrang geleitet?

..oh mann was fürn thema, aber du hast alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*



Berserker91 schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn die Augen herunter hängen.
> Hatte letztens einen Alland wo die Augen herunter hingen.
> Ich meine doch, der war tot.
> 
> LG



Es kann natürlich passieren, das die Augen etwas "verschoben" werden wenn man zu beherzt zuschlägt aber es gibt einen sogenannten  Augendrehreflex - einfach einen lebenden Fisch mal um seine Längsachse drehen, dann siehst du, das die Augen erst etwas "verwirrt" umherrollen und dann wieder die ursprüngliche Position (etwas nach unten schauend) einnehmen. Wenn dieser Augendrehreflex nicht mehr vorhanden ist, kann man davon ausgehen, das der Fisch tot oder zumindest stark betäubt ist.

#h


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Servus,
Hab auch mal soen kleinen Karpfen mit 2kg mitgenommen,
der war auch schon seit ner halben Stunde ausgenommen und hat Zuhause im Waschbecken als Wasser kam wieders zucken angefangen.
Gruss kk:vik:


----------



## Harbour (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Dann bin ich ja froh =)
Das war schon echt seltsam als so ein Riese von 72cm mit ziemlich großer Kraft fast noch seinen gesamten Körper hochbekommen hat... Das hat man ja manchmal auch mit Forellen oder anderen Fischen.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten... 
lg harbour

PS: Zuckende Filets will ich auch ma sehen


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*



Harbour schrieb:


> PS: Zuckende Filets will ich auch ma sehen



Dann mache mal von einem frisch gefangenen Fisch ein Filet und streue etwas Salz drüber:g


----------



## Angelsuchti (6. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

das ist ganz normal das fische noch zucken obwohl sie schon tot sind
ich hab mal was extremes erlebt: ich hatte einen karpfen ( so ca. 50) den hatte ich schon ausgenommen und dann wollte ich noch mal das blut ein bisschen aus dem bauch spühlen, da schwimmt der tatsächlich weg!
zum glück hatte ich den kescher gleich bei mir und konnte ihn wieder einfangen!
das ist kein witz es ist wirklich passiert!!!

bei barschen sind diese letzten zuckingen besonders extrem...


----------



## angelpfeife (6. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Uns ist mal ein ausgenommener, geköpfter und gehäuteter Aal in der Pfanne rumgedüst. Ich hab mich voll erschreckt ( ich war 6 oder so und glaubte noch an Zombies#q#q#q#q#q)


----------



## Angelsuchti (6. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

joa das hat meine oma auch erzählt...
ist bei ihr auch schon mit nem 60er karpfen passiert...


----------



## flexxxone (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

#r#r  das is hier voll der Killer-Thread   

aber das Zucken nach dem Ausnehmen bringt immer mächtig viel Spaß, wenn ma's seiner Frau/Freundin zeigt...

:vik:


----------



## Hörmy (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*



flexxxone schrieb:


> #r#r das is hier voll der Killer-Thread
> 
> aber das Zucken nach dem Ausnehmen bringt immer mächtig viel Spaß, wenn ma's seiner Frau/Freundin zeigt...
> 
> :vik:


 
Zeich ich das meiner Perle, dann isst die nie wieder Fisch #q


----------



## Grymloq (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Das is nicht nur bei Fischen so...
Es laufen auch Hühner ohne Kopf noch weiter...


----------



## fisherb00n (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Uns sind beim Nachtangeln 4 Kopflose Aale weggekrochen...die schwammen aber nur noch Flußab...

Ist bei allen Lebewesen so mit den Zuckungen...Mensch, Fisch, Huhn, Esel, Schwein und was immer so auf Erden wandelt


----------



## Hörmy (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Ich hatt ma nen Aal gefangen. 

Hab den mitm Bankstick festgesteckt im Boden damit der mir nachm Betäuben/Töten nicht mehr abhaut. 

Der war 8 Stunden später bei meiner Oma inner Pfanne noch so lebendig, das der von alleine den Deckel angehoben hat. 

(Ohne Innereien und ohne Kopf, einfach in Stücke geschnitten damit er passt und den schweren Glasdeckel drauf)


----------



## fisherb00n (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Die Aale habens in sich...da braucht man keinen Pfannenwender...wenn's denen zu heiß wird dreh'n die sich um:q:q:q


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (8. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Die Aale habens in sich...da braucht man keinen Pfannenwender...wenn's denen zu heiß wird dreh'n die sich um:q:q:q



|good:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Die Aale habens in sich...da braucht man keinen Pfannenwender...wenn's denen zu heiß wird dreh'n die sich um:q:q:q



|muahah::m:q:q#6


----------



## Harbour (10. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Ich habe jetzt erst gesehen dass der Thread noch was weitergeführt wurde


----------



## Angelsuchti (10. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

ich hatte heute wieder nen untoten karpfen...
ist beim ausnehmen weggeschwommen 
zum glück ins schilf geschwommen...


----------



## Dirt (10. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

wir mussten nen ausgenommenen karpfen mit nem fuchsschwanz ina mitte duchschneiden...
der is da auch gesprungen...
und der freund war garantiert Tod


----------



## wahnerfischer (10. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

echt lustig  da mit kann man bestimmt auch  nervige kinder erschrecken |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla::q:q:q
petri heil :g

muntaaaaaaaa bleiben


----------



## naturkoeder (16. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Wenn du den Karpfen nicht nur für Fotos getötest hast und ihn nachher weggeschmissen hast, hast du alles richtig gemacht...

Hoffe er hat geschmeckt|bigeyes


----------



## Path (20. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

ich hatte dass mit nem karpfen auch mal . nachdem ich ihn getötet hatte , hatte ich ihn zum ausbluten die kiemen herausgeschnitten und ihn mit nem fleischerhaken an einem baum aufgehängt. gerade als die polizei kontrollierte fing er nach einer halben stunde wieder an zu zappeln 
die netten beamten wollten mich wegen tierquälerrei anzeigen biss sie den herzstich und die fehlenden kiemen gesehen haben


----------



## slowhand (20. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Demnächst im Kino:

-Zombie Fish-


----------



## Donnerkrähe (21. August 2008)

*AW: Zuckungen?*

Hallo,
Das gibt es bei vielen Fischen... Bei Barschen würde ich sogar sagen, dass die nich tot sind wenn die nich zucken... Eig. bin ich das gewöhnt, aber ich hab auch jedesmal ein komisches gefühl wenn ein Fisch dem ich das Herz rausgenommen habe och zuckt.


----------

